# A200 question



## TMOORE55 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello everyone, im fairly new to dslr cameras, my question is, is the sony a200 ttl capable in off camera flash, and does it support high speed sync?
Thanks Tom


----------



## unpopular (Feb 16, 2014)

AFAIK the A200 is compatible with any Sony/Minolta flash, for which you can get an extension cord for. I do not think it supports the Sony radio sync, though it might. X-sync is possible to 1/160, which is typical in general but slower than other Sony models at 1/200. You might need a TTL to PC adapter if there is no PC socket, though this is a $9.00 item provided you do not need HV isolation.

IMO, you'd be way better off with an a700 than an a200 if you're looking to buy something in this vintage.


----------



## PWhite214 (Mar 3, 2014)

The Sony Alpha 200 was my first DSLR.  As I remember there is a 'wireless' mode that uses the built in flash to communicate with the Maxxum and Sony digital flashes.  Take a look at Michael Hohner's website.  Lots of information.   Minolta/Konica Minolta/Sony Alpha flashes 

I used a hotshoe adapter and radio triggers with manual flashes for most of my flash applications.

Phil


----------

